# Pardons : ou ce creer un compte aim pour ICHAT ?



## Patmac (21 Février 2004)

je vous salut 
je veut me creer un compte aim pour utiliser ichat j'ai essayé a plusieurs endroit mais j'usqu'a present dans reusite je vous remerci par avance de m'indiquer un endroit ou cela fonctionne merci


----------



## Zouzou (21 Février 2004)

Bonjour,

Tu te rends  là pour créer ton compte aim.


----------



## Patmac (21 Février 2004)

merci


----------



## Appollon (28 Novembre 2010)

Mais comment faire pour mètre aim sur mail


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2010)

Appollon a dit:


> Mais comment faire pour mètre aim sur mail




Sauf erreur, il faut créer le compte inscrit dans les comptes de Mail ...> attention il faut y mettre la même adresse émail que celle indiquée dans le compte AIM

Pour créer un compte AIM

http://mactrucs.blogspot.com/2008/06/utiliser-ichat-avec-un-compte-aim.html

Lancez iChat que vous trouverez dans votre dossier Applications. Passez la première page de bienvenue et de présentation d'iChat en appuyant sur le bouton "continuer" pour arriver à cette page :

Il ne vous reste plus qu'à bien choisir le protocole AIM dans le menu Type de compte, à remplir la case Pseudonyme avec l'identifiant que vous êtes choisi tout à l'heure (ici, tartempion), à compléter le mot de passe du compte AIM et à appuyer sur le bouton "Continuer".
Voilà iChat est configuré. 
Une fenêtre s'ouvre présentant vos contacts. Pour l'instant elle est vide, bien sûr, car vous n'avez encore renseigné aucun contact dans votre carnet d'adresses.


----------

